

India to overtake U.S. on number of developers by 2017 - hna0002
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9240676/India_to_overtake_U.S._on_number_of_developers_by_2017

======
happymellon
I would like to just add the small addition of "so?". Bums in seats only
increases the quantity of people on your payroll, rather than the amount of
software produced, the amount of issues resolved or the quality/quantity of
software produced.

The company I am with just had a disappointing experiment with hiring some
offshore developers in India, and although fingers can be pointed at bad
recruitment or any one of a dozen reasons, there were 3 folks there and all
code that came in was of such low quality then it was rewritten by someone
before being released to a client.

3 people that our company had in India were replaced by 1 person on-shore.

One of the biggest issues is that there is still a race to the bottom on
pricing in India (and many other countries), this does not produce good
products but foreign companies are still eating it up, which produces demand
and drags people who otherwise would by unemployed become a developer. This is
the reason why the number of developers in India is increasing so much. But
the issues with low cost/low quality development are starting to become
apparent when projects become more expensive.

[http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tech-manager/whats-
behind-e...](http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tech-manager/whats-behind-
enterprise-insourcing-of-it/8055)

As has been said before by other much more articulate than I, I am not worried
about this.

------
alina24
Taking the article's numbers at its face value - 2.75 million vs 3.6 million
is not huge difference.But apart from a smallish startup scenario in
metropolitan areas,the situation is still grim.Most work is to be found in the
IT companies involved in off-shoring and there isn't much indication that more
developers will mean a surge in newer companies involved in more innovative
work.

